# NEUES BULLS King Boa Disc rot/weiss 26" Hardtail mit 30 Gang SLX NEU



## hec (1. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150935833126?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

danke...


----------



## hec (4. November 2012)

Das Angebot endet heute, falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

